# Can you refreeze pizza after it has been cooked?



## AprilSun (Sep 30, 2020)

Can you refreeze what is left of a pizza that has been cooked? I'm asking because I love the Digiorno Cheese Stuffed Singles pizza but the stores around here are not selling them now. They've got me hooked on them and I can't buy this size now and I can't eat a large one because it's too much. They have the bigger ones but I am the only one that eats pizza. I thought maybe I could get one of those and cook it and cut it in half and put the half I don't eat in the freezer. Would this work? Is there anyone out there that has tried freezing left over pizza? Any suggestions is welcome!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

I've never frozen pizza before, April, but I don't see why I wouldn't work.

I think I'd be more apt to just bake whatever I had plans on eating and leave the rest frozen.

I suspect with already cooked/baked frozen pizza, a flat cookie sheet would be the answer when reheating to help dry the crust out somewhat.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 30, 2020)

Maybe thaw it out just long enough to cut a portion off then put it ack in the freezer? I never did this so I am not saying it will work but it should not.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've never frozen pizza before, April, but I don't see why I wouldn't work.
> 
> I think I'd be more apt to just bake whatever I had plans on eating and leave the rest frozen.
> 
> I suspect with already cooked/baked frozen pizza, a flat cookie sheet would be the answer when reheating to help dry the crust out somewhat.



I thought about just baking what I wanted to eat but I didn't know if I could get it cut with it being frozen. I was afraid it would be too hard to cut. Any suggestions?


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Maybe thaw it out just long enough to cut a portion off then put it ack in the freezer? I never did this so I am not saying it will work but it should not.



If I thought I could do it safely, I would. If anyone has tried this, please let me know if it worked for you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I thought about just baking what I wanted to eat but I didn't know if I could get it cut with it being frozen. I was afraid it would be too hard to cut. Any suggestions?


You'll have to excuse me, April, such a bad person I am to respond to threads like this, because I don't buy anything premade, but now that I know what you're up to, I wouldn't be at all afraid to bake the entire pizza and freeze whatever leftovers you have.

Instead of a perforated pizza pan, I would reheat the leftover frozen pizza on a solid-bottomed cookie sheet, that should keep the crust dry.

Bake at 350° for 20-30 mins, depending on how frozen and thick the pizza is.

I find 20-30 mins works great for reheating homemade pizza (not frozen), as it makes for a nice firm and dry crust, and when I say dry, I'm not talking icky dry, just not soft and soggy.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 30, 2020)

I freeze both Domino's and homemade pizza leftovers with success.  Dunno if an originally frozen one would be any different.  Try it and let us know how it goes!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 30, 2020)

The crust may be a little tough after you refreeze and reheat but nothing wrong with freezing pizza that’s been fully cooked.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

I think it's fine to do also,
 but I add myself to the list of people who haven't done exactly what you asked someone to answer, who _*has *_done it. 

Let us know, how it is, if you try it.  I think it would be safe to try it, but.....


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your replies! I will get one and try it! Marg, don't worry about misunderstanding my post. That's fine! I do that myself. I will have to wait until I can get one but I thought I would ask first.  As you can tell, I'm having Cheese Stuffed Pizza withdrawals. Again, thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies! I will get one and try it! Marg, don't worry about misunderstanding my post. That's fine! I do that myself.


Please don't think it was your post, April, because it wasn't. Your post was totally understandable, I just needed to wrap my head around store-bought pizzas, as I was thinking they came already sliced.

Silly me, so old-fashioned I am and out of the loop.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Please don't think it was your post, April, because it wasn't. Your post was totally understandable, I just needed to wrap my head around store-bought pizzas, as I was thinking they came already sliced.
> 
> Silly me, so old-fashioned I am and out of the loop.



Don't worry about it. I understand.  Boy that would be good if they did that now. I wish they did.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> Don't worry about it. I understand. In fact, I didn't even know that they ever came already sliced. Boy that would be good if they did that now. I wish they did.


Would just love for you to post a follow-up on how reheating works when you can, April.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Would just love for you to post a follow-up on how reheating works when you can, April.



It will be a few days before I can get it but when I do, and try it, I will let everyone know how it works. It may be about a week but I will still let everyone know.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> I wish they did.



I also wish they would still carry the smaller size,
 that was easier and better for you, and for many other people, also, I am certain.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2020)

@terry123 mentioned freezing leftover pizza from Papa John's in a couple of posts so I tried it.

I freeze the individual slices in plastic bread bags and take a slice from the freezer directly to the toaster oven.  I thaw/toast a slice on a pan at 425 for 10-12 minutes.  Now I prefer the crispy crust to the original fresh pizza.

Years ago I had a friend that would take commercial frozen pizzas and cut them into quarters while raw and still frozen.  He would bake each quarter as needed on a pan using the original instructions and he said they came out fine but I've never tried it.

Keep experimenting until you find a method that works for you and then please give us a report.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

I freeze pizza all the time.  In fact, I make big batches of from-scratch pizza with the intention of stocking my (and my kids' freezers).  

Interesting that after trial and error I came to a very similar procedure as @Aunt Bea's friend. 

After baking, I allow them to cool, then quarter them and put the slices in ziplock bags with waxed paper separators.

To reheat, I allow the pizza to thaw, then either put them in a preheated toaster oven for 7 minutes at 425. 

I also figured out a frying pan method, which I find yields even better results. No oil in the pan. Cook the pizza (cheese side up) on low heat for a few minutes until the cheese just starts to bubble, then crank the heat to medium-high for about a minute to finish. 

Until you get the hang of heating with a frying pan, check the underside frequently with a spatula to make sure you're not charring the crust.

If you're reheating pizza that's still frozen, I recommend a toaster oven (or regular oven) method over the frying pan.


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> @terry123 mentioned freezing leftover pizza from Papa John's in a couple of posts so I tried it.
> 
> I freeze the individual slices in plastic bread bags and take a slice from the freezer directly to the toaster oven.  I thaw/toast a slice on a pan at 425 for 10-12 minutes.  Now I prefer the crispy crust to the original fresh pizza.
> 
> ...



I will! It may take some time before I can let you know because I don't eat pizza but once a week and I have to get it first. But, I will give everyone a report when I have tried the "leftover" part. Thanks!


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 14, 2020)

Well, I tried the "leftover frozen" pizza today. I had one problem with it. It was so good I didn't have enough fixed to eat!!!!!  I had to keep telling myself not to get more out of my freezer. I had put it in my refrigerator last night to let it thaw. Then, today I put it in the microwave to reheat it and it came out exactly like I love it!!! This is a pizza with the crust cheese filled and the ones I use to get were thick crust with cheese filled in the crust. They would be soft and some doughy when I would eat them but I love them like that and this one today was soft and doughy! I like them this way rather than crunchy! Thanks everyone! Your help has made me happy. I am doing this every time I want pizza!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> Well, I tried the "leftover frozen" pizza today. I had one problem with it. It was so good I didn't have enough fixed to eat!!!!!  I had to keep telling myself not to get more out of my freezer. I had put it in my refrigerator last night to let it thaw. Then, today I put it in the microwave to reheat it and it came out exactly like I love it!!! This is a pizza with the crust cheese filled and the ones I use to get were thick crust with cheese filled in the crust. They would be soft and some doughy when I would eat them but I love them like that and this one today was soft and doughy! I like them this way rather than crunchy! Thanks everyone! You're help has made me happy. I am doing this every time I want pizza!!!


LOL!

Take extra out next time and we'll have a pizza party at April's place!


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

@AprilSun, you prefer your pizza reheated via the _microwave_?  Didn't see that coming!  

Different strokes for different folks. Glad you found a method that suits your taste.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes you can!  In another life, my ex used to own a pizza store (Panago) & she would bring home a lot of pizza.  The freezer was full of the darn stuff.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Yes you can!  In another life, my ex used to own a pizza store (Panago) & she would bring home a lot of pizza.  The freezer was full of the darn stuff.


PJ, how did she reheat those?


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 15, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @AprilSun, you prefer your pizza reheated via the _microwave_?  Didn't see that coming!
> 
> Different strokes for different folks. Glad you found a method that suits your taste.



I sure do! The singles I used to buy had microwave directions to fix them. I followed those directions and loved them.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> PJ, how did she reheat those?


In the oven & they tasted very good if I recall correctly.


----------

